# dry hopping ?



## ralphstralph (30/5/14)

was wondering what hops out of nelson sav and motueka hops give off more aromatics for dry hopping ?


----------



## Donske (30/5/14)

ralphstralph said:


> was wondering what hops out of nelson sav and motueka hops give off more aromatics for dry hopping ?



Why not use both?

Honestly don't have enough experience with either to give a better answer. Really though, unless you're planning a huge dry hop with one or the other, I'd just throw both in and see what happens.


----------



## ralphstralph (30/5/14)

good thinking always worth a try while hunting thru my freezer i just found some rakau hops so might do half rakau and half nelson sav ? im doing a 23 liter batch so should i be dry hopping with around 23 grams of hops ?


----------



## Yob (30/5/14)

20 motueka, 5 to 10 Max nelson on a dry hop, unless you love nelson that is.. As a start point...


----------



## slcmorro (30/5/14)

NS takes hold pretty well. Go with what Yob said, but go towards the 5gm. You'll notice it even at just that small amount.


----------



## ralphstralph (30/5/14)

Yob said:


> 20 motueka, 5 to 10 Max nelson on a dry hop, unless you love nelson that is.. As a start point...


might swap out nelson with rakau ?


----------



## Yob (30/5/14)

Gotta taste it sometime


----------



## Donske (30/5/14)

Funny you mention Rakau, I just tapped a keg off 100% Rakau pale ale, not too keen on it, hoping it mellows a bit, seems to lean towards a noble hop for mine.


----------



## SJW (30/5/14)

Dry hopping with NS is the pussy cats pj's. I have taken a liking to dry hopping with high a/a hops of late. My house apa is dry hopped with 15g each of NS, citra and galaxy. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## luvbeer (1/6/14)

Nelson sauvin is a great all rounder IMHO, i can't get enough of it. Go crazy I say.


----------



## Crypto (5/6/14)

What about Nelson for a blonde larger?


----------



## Byran (16/6/14)

On my last APA I transferred the batch to secondary before kegging, I dry hopped the secondary and bottled a couple of long necks from the fermenter with no dry hop.
I thought the kegged dry hopped version tasted a bit less nice after I dry hopped it but wasnt sure, maybe the hops were a bit stale. Then I opened one of the bottles with no dry hop and it tastes heaps better. Just as fruity but without the dry hoppy vegetal taste.
Not sure where im going with this. But im thinking that shitloads of late hops might suit my palate better than dry additions?


----------



## fattox (16/6/14)

I had a regal pale ale that had the cascade omitted and double NS put in. 50g keg hop of NS was fantastic on it. Mine still was good with the 50/50 NS and Cascade though. Definitely more balanced, but NS is a great dry hop IMO


----------

